# Network and Sharing center in Windows XP



## meetdilip (Nov 2, 2011)

Just wondering if we can have the same kind of connection detailing in XP. Like 

Your PC - Modem - Internet

and if net is not working, it will be showing like

Your PC - Modem -x- Internet

Also any software which resembles Performance Monitor in XP as in Windows 7 ?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 2, 2011)

simple way is to run this command from RUN dialog excluding the quotes
"ping 8.8.8.8 -t"


----------



## rawgeek (Nov 2, 2011)

Perfmon is there in xp as well....
go to run and type perfmon...


----------

